# Rapido 741f Ducato Maxi rear o/s light cluster



## Malvxer (Oct 2, 2009)

I've broken the plastic (only) on the offside rear light cluster. Wokingham have been very good (as usual) but have said that I have to buy the whole cluster (@ £100!!). Does anyone know if this is a standard Fiat aprt and/or where I might be able to get a second hand one?

Any guidance appreciated


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I think its an exclusive to Rapido, if its cracked and you have the pieces, carefull super glueing is the cheapest option.

Peter


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I have a couple of rear light clusters that were originally to put on my old 7087f Rapido. The van was sold before I had chance to put them on and they sit now in my garage. I think that they are a Hella Mk2 light fitting.

I have found a picture off the web of what I have. 

Tony


----------



## Malvxer (Oct 2, 2009)

Tony

That looks like the boyo. I've photgraphed it (with gaffer over the broken piece to the right. - maybe you can confirm please?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It looks like a Caraluna Mk 2 unit.

You can find these for around £50 on the web - they're a sealed unit. If you look around, they use the same unit on caravans, but with a triangular reflector. The motorhome variety needs a circular reflector.

Gerald


----------



## Malvxer (Oct 2, 2009)

*Carluna Unit*

Thanks Gerald: I've found this one - with the reversing light on Leisureshop Direct for £58. see pic.
I'll see what Tony (above) has because that looks like it to!
Many thanks for the assistance anyway. This is all a bit of a minefield for me and have had some good assistance from the interweb!!


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for this. Last year I managed to shatter the NS cluster by reversing into a wall 4 days before we were due to catch a ferry for a 2 month European trip. No chance to source a new one in time, so I stuck all the bits back together with quick setting Araldite, and it's still watertight getting on for a year on, and doesn't look to bad either if you don't look too closely.

Unfortunately I'm due an MOT where they will look closely, so I'm delighted to have found a source at www.caravan-components.co.uk, following a search on "Caraluna Mk 2", a term I only found in this thread. So thanks for the lead-in. Price £52 inc delivery, half the price quoted by Caravanes Rapido (and we'd still have to collect it)

It looks like a gold mine of other spares, too.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Bagshanty said:


> Unfortunately I'm due an MOT where they will look closely,


As long as it's watertight & complete it should pass the MOT. Repairs are allowed.
About 4 years ago some nice person(?) poked a hole in one of the rear lamps on my Alhambra.:evil: I priced one at a SEAT dealer, over £50 back then, just for the outer lens. 8O 
I visited about 6 local scrapyards, no luck. Several Galaxys & Sharans but no Alhambras. Galaxy & Sharan ones would fit, but are different in detail to mine, so would have had to replace both sides to look the same & none of the scrappys had both LH & RH. 
Some of the broken red plastic bits were missing so I resorted to repairing the lens with a bicycle rear reflector & some plastic glue. I put it in for the MOT with some trepidation but it sailed through no problem & has passed every year since. 8)
I've since seen repair kits for broken lenses in a local motor factors, IIRC there were amber & red coloured plastics included to repair either or both.


----------

